# Its snowing out



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

First day of snow! WOOT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCTr_h8W3t0


O yea that's my ride  Time to rotate to snow tires


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwww, Marty you lucky dog! We won't get snow for at least another month or more. It's only now getting down to near freezing at night. I can't wait!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Talk about a close one. Luckily you survived that brutal display of mother nature, and with a record of it too.

Maybe some day you will write a book about that unforgiving blizzard.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Save me a snowball!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow! already?? thats awesome! I think its been 9 years since it snowed here!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

weak!!!!!!

no accumulation = does not count!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its snowing in Chicago too. But its 37F, no accumulation.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

few hrs north 2". First accumilation usually wont happen for another month here


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its all your fault. Now its got the same heavy snowfall in Northern Illinois. 

Its a good thing I put the snowblower in the garage last week. Started it up just to make sure everything was ready too.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

we've had snow on the ground for over a month now. Down in single digits at night now, too. Gotta love winter....it chases all the touristas away rofl


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Ugg..darn. it almost NEVER snows here. It's almost always some lame ice storm.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

TFK:I can tell you're still in school. Gotta love "snow days" and stay home because of 1/2" of white stuff.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, it takes nearly 2-3ft to shut down the main city schools here or a major ice storm which seems to happen once a winter really severe stuff anyway I lived in country, would see Snowmobiles going to school instead.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The southern reaction to snow still amazes me. I'm from Chicago, but I live in the Atlanta area now. I went to school when the wind chill was -80F and buses were too cold to start and then the pipe's froze, so we had no water. My sister (19 years younger) got snow days because there was a little ice on the roads in the opposite end of the county.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

we're expecting flurries tonight. i wonder if should just throw on my half-worn snow tyres. the summer tyres are beginning to feel just a bit slippery now when it's wet out.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

ive only seen snow stay on the ground once, about ten years ago maybe more.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

emc7 said:


> TFK:I can tell you're still in school. Gotta love "snow days" and stay home because of 1/2" of white stuff.


hah!, I wish. This is Gwinnett county. we ALWAYS go to school. I remember a few years ago we were just about the only county who didn't have a day off for the bad ice storm. so we got a day of power outages instead. i don't think I've ever had a snowday before.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess Fulton are the wimps.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

tenaj, I thought Irland got lots of snow??? Guess I better brush up on my geography. lol

I would love to see some pics of the country around where you live. Post some up if you can please.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have worked at the same place for over 20 years now and only once did the office and Human resources go home early due to snow. They left all us factory workers to finish the day and tough out the ride home. Either they are wimps or they think we are expendable. Hmmmmm??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They had serious problems with snow this past year, made national headlines think some remember thousands stranded on interstate in middle of blizzard.

This year they really took precautions and have spent all summer installing Tension wire all along the major hwys to avoid people crossing hwys when lose control.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, my old job was in sales. We were out on the roads in our company vehicles pushing products unless a "State of Emergency" had been declared. I remember telling a new rep on the phone, "I appreciate that you can't see 10 feet in front of your car, but policy dictates that we still need at least twelve calls in your territory today. So bundle up."

Edit: I felt sympathetic to the poor girl when I spent six hours motionless on a highway that was blocked out during a blizzard. Not fun when you're running out of gas just from running the heat.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

we got a light dusting last night. nothign on the ground, but a bit on the car.

snowing lightly now and sleet.


----------

